

Proper placement of "trust logos" can make a huge difference in conversion rate. - aresant
http://conversionvoodoo.com/blog/2010/07/proper-placement-of-trust-logos-can-make-a-huge-difference-in-conversion-rate/

======
ydant
Time to add conversionvoodoo.com to my hosts file. That "sign up for our
newsletter" popup is absurdly obnoxious.

~~~
aresant
Sorry about that - was running it as an experiment that backfired, we're
removing it tomorrow.

~~~
ydant
That is good to see. I'm pretty sure I and some other people commented
negatively about it in another post. It might work, but I think it falls under
the group of things to not do, even if they do work.

~~~
aresant
I agree, keep an eye out - we'll be sharing the results and lessons in a
future blog post, appreciate you reading regardless :)

------
il
Great post, I've just found my new favorite blog :) I've seen similar results
in my own tests, with the right mix of trust logos adding 5-10% to conversion
rate.

It's amazing how much the little trust boosting tidbits can improve
conversions. I once boosted conversions for an email submit over 20% just by
adding a little picture of a lock(completely meaningless and arbitrary!) next
to the email field.

